# Headphones Not Working With Cm7 Alpha 3



## hptpjurgensj (Nov 27, 2011)

I installed cm7 alpha 3 fresh. Playing music through speakers works fine. When I insert headphones there is no sound through them. Can someone please help me?
Thank you!


----------



## TigerClaw (Oct 15, 2011)

I been noticing this too with Alpha 3, The only fix is to exit out of the App, press the volume button to hear the beep sound from the speaker, Plug the headphones back on and restart the App you were using and then you'll hear your headphones work.


----------



## leoisright (Nov 9, 2011)

You can also reboot and it will fix it.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## hptpjurgensj (Nov 27, 2011)

I tried rebooting an this did not fix it. Do I need to reboot with the headphones plugged in?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## leoisright (Nov 9, 2011)

hptpjurgensj said:


> I tried rebooting an this did not fix it. Do I need to reboot with the headphones plugged in?
> Thanks for your help.


That shouldn't matter.one time I had to boot to webOS and test headphones then reboot to android. Worthwhile shot

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuits_n_gravy (Nov 28, 2011)

Mine are working just fine.

I have noticed bugs too. Most of the time it takes a reboot to solve the problem.


----------



## hptpjurgensj (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you. For now, it looks like this works: plug in headphones, adjust volume until you hear the "beep" through the headphones. Then the music plays through the headphones.
Thanks!


----------

